# Best games you have played on ur consoles



## Krystallwolvelt (Aug 11, 2006)

(this post is copied from my post on the Legendz Forum)


Don't have to do it like my list do it any way you wish peeps

(Playstation 2)
1. Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas

2. Urban Chaos Riot Response

3. Resident Evil Outbreak File#1 and #2 (Best to own both of these titles so you can have tons of fun than just having File#1 on its own)

4. Sly2: Band Of Theifs

5. Metal gear Solid 2 

6. Metal gear solid 3

7. Devil May Cry3

8. Shin Megami Tensei: Lucifer's Call (Also known as Nocturne in america, Featuring Dante from Devil may cry)

9. Sillent Hill 3

10. Zone Of The Enders 2: The Second Runner

(Xbox) I owned like about nearly 10 of these games

1. Burnout 4:Revenge

2. Half Life 2 

3. Chronicles of riddick: Escape from butcher bay ( I own all three films and this awsome game

4. Splinter Cell 3: Chaos Theory

5. Prince Of Persia: The Two Thrones

6. Halo 2

7. Halo Combat Evolved

8. Conker Live and Reloaded (I Mostly play the War Multiplayer game than the original game on this disk)

9. Burnout 3: Takedown 

10. Sonic Heroes (Best play it on the XBox... PS2 version was bad)

(Gamecube)

1. Resident Evil 4

2.Legend Of Zelda Collection (Feat: Ocarina of time, Majora's mask, demo of Wind Waker and classic zelda to)

3. Legend of Zelda: Wind waker

4.Legend of Zelda: Four sword Adventures

5. Resident evil 1

6. Resident evil 0 

7. Starfox Assualt

8. Metroid Prime2: echoes

9. Luigi's Mansion (it reminds me of Resident evil thats why I like it)

10. Metroid Prime

(PC)

1. Resident evil 3 (Its harder to play on the PC cause of the controls

2. Metal gear solid 1

3. Half Life

4. American Mcgee's Alice

5. Halo (Just to play online also I got a free figure with this version to but my lil brother broke it, argh!)

6. Dino Crisis

7. Dino Crisis 2

8. Urban Chaos (Like Grand theft auto but you play as a female cop which is very great for the PC, but don't get any other versions stick to the PC)

I don't play much PC games but I play alot of emulator games though.

(Playstation 1)

1. Final Fantasy 7

2. Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver

3. Resident evil 2

4. Resident evil 1 (Original version)

5. Rayman 2: The Great escape

6. Rayman 1

(Super Nintendo)

1. Secret Of Mana 

2. Secret Of Evermore

3. Super Metroid

4. Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island

5. Mario All stars Special Edition (SP edition contained bonus game of Super mario World 1) 

6. Starwing

7. Street Fighter 2 Turbo

8. Legend Of Zelda: Link to the past

Can't remember any more Snes games

(Nes)

1. Legend Of Zelda (first Zelda game round the 80's, best 80's game I've played)

2. Mario Brothers 3

3. Legend Of Link (Second zelda game but mostly focused on different gameplay)

4. Mario Brothers 1

5. Metal Gear

(Gameboy Advance and Gameboy games)

1. Legend Of Zelda: The Minish Cap 

2.Golden Sun 2ark Age 

3. Golden Sun 

4. Metorid Fusion 

5. Sword Of Mana

6. Sonic Advance

7. Mario Advance 

8. Poke'mon Crystall

9. Bomerman Tournament

10. Megaman Battle Network (Best Megaman game ever I don't like the others but this is great)

(N64)

1. Legend of Zelda: majora's Mask

2. Zelda: Ocarina of time

3. Lylat wars

4. Poke'mon Colloseum

5. Mario 64

6. Mario Kart 64

7. Diddy Kong Racing

8. Donkey Kong

Don't remember the other N64 games I enjoyed I do remember another game I had for my 64 but I hated that game "Pilotwings 64"


(Playstation Portable)

1. Daxter 

2. Wipeout Pure

3. Grand theft auto: Liberty City stories

4. Crash tag team racing

5. Prince of persia Revelations

6. Locoroco Demo

So mang games man, I don't remember any more that I enjoyed also I don't remember half of the games I've beaten.


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 12, 2006)

ps1--

-grandia
-legend of mana
-legend of legaia
-entire twisted metal series except black (thas ps2)

ps2---

-twisted metal black
-grandia 2
-grandia 3
-magic pengel
-kingdom hearts 2
-gta: san andreas
-naruto ultimate ninja

x-box360---

-prey

upcoming 360 releases that look bad ass and i'm gonna purchase---

-bioshock
-mass effect
-tony hawks project 8
-need for speed carbon

and thas it for now. >^@^<


----------



## Kyrre (Aug 12, 2006)

I'll just list the top 10 for each console I own, but not in order of preference, just... the the top 10 in any order:

SNES
1)  SimCity
2)  Secret of Mana
3)  Kirby Super Star
4)  Kirby's Avalance
5)  Kirby's Dream Course
6)  FFIII (US release)
7)  Super Mario RPG
8.)  Chrono Trigger
9)  Mario Kart
10)  Donkey Kong Country 2

N64
1)  Pokémon Stadium
2)  Pokémon Snap (Still love the premise for this game)
3)  The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
4)  The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
5)  Mario Party (I'll consider the whole series in this slot)
6)  Goldeneye
7)  Perfect Dark
8.)  Super Smash Bros.
9)  Banjo Kazooie (and sequel, Banjo-Tooie)
10)  Harvest Moon 64

PS1/PS2
1)  FFVII
2)  FFVIII
3)  FFIX
4)  FFX (not X-2... lol)
5)  FF Tactics
6)  Chrono Cross
7)  Kessen II
8.)  MLB 2005
9)  Dance Dance Revolution (All titles)
10)  The Bouncer

PC
1)  Heroes of Might and Magic
2)  Heroes of Might and Magic II (Including expansions)
3)  Heroes of Might and Magic III (Including expansions)
4)  The Sims (Including expansions)
5)  SimTower
6)  Magic the Gathering: Shandalar
7)  American McGee's Alice
8.)  Roller Coaster Tycoon
9)  World of Warcraft (I don't play it, but still <3 it)
10)  Full Tilt Poker


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 12, 2006)

N64
-Pokemon Stadium (both; only games that make me wish i didnt sell my N64)
-Destruction Derby 64 (another game i miss)
-Pokemon Snap


PS1/PS2
-Spyro - all of them; favorite game character ever and one of my all-time favorite franchises (ironically, the new game comes out on my birthday)
-Grand Theft Auto (all PS2 versions)
-Nascar 06 
-Gran Turismo 4
-TOCA Race Driver 2006
-Midnight Club 3: DUB Edition Remix
-Need For Speed: Most Wanted (cant wait till Need For Speed: Carbon comes out, it has the new Dodge Challenger Concept in it!)


----------



## Dragonrider1227 (Aug 12, 2006)

I only own a PS2 and the best games i've played for it are;

Ratchet and Clank: Up yout Arsenal
Ratchet: Deadlocked
Kingdom Heart 1 and 2
Psychonauts
Soul Calibur 3
Area 51
Darkwatch


----------



## lolcox (Aug 13, 2006)

My answer is so absolute on this, it needs no competition.

Dreamcast / Gamecube:
*Ikaruga*


~


----------



## thelonelydragon (Aug 13, 2006)

PS1
-Breath of Fire 3
-Castlevania: Symphony of the Night
-Final Fantasy VII
-Grandia
-Spyro series
-Suikoden II

PS2
-Devil may Cry 3
-Digital Devil Saga series
-Final Fantasy X
-Kingdom Hearts II
-Ratchet and Clank series
-Resident Evil 4
-Shadow Hearts: Covenant
-Sly Cooper series


----------



## Itchigo Icetalons (Aug 14, 2006)

I don't own that much games, so I'll list a top three.

PC--

1. Outcast
2. Populous: The Beginning
3. Oddworld: Abe's Exoddus

GC--

1. Legend of Zelda: The wind waker + Ocarina of time
2. Super Smash Bros: Melee
3. Soul Calibur 2


----------



## Cyberskunk (Aug 16, 2006)

Intellivision:
TRON - Deadly discs

Sega Genesis:
Sonic 2, 3, Sonic & Knuckles

SNES:
FFIII(US)

PSX:
Suikoden II
Castlevania: Symphony of the Night
Metal Gear Solid
Spyro series (even though they made me queasy)
Vagrant Story
FF VII
Tomb Raider
Soul Blade
Breath of Fire III

PS2:
Maximo - Army of Zin
Dark Cloud 2
Disgaea
Silent Hill 3
Guilty Gear X2


----------



## Revamp (Aug 31, 2006)

(XBox)
1. Blitz The League (Best sports game EVA)
2. Burnout 3 and 4
3. NBA Street Volume 2
(PSP)
1. Burnout Legends
2. NBA Street Showdown
3. Street Fighter Alpha 3 MAX
(PS1)
1. Crash Bandicoot Warped


----------



## Ruiner (Aug 31, 2006)

That game at Fuzzies Fun Factory... the one where the narrator would blare across the speakers whenever you died:

"YOU ARE DEAD"

You'd stand there like: "Yeah, thanks for that, couldn't figure it out on my own when I got impaled by a nuclear-tipped torpedo..."

And the last boss was a brain in a jar... but it looked like a piece of broccolli.



yeah.


----------



## Richard (Aug 31, 2006)

SNES
*Secret of Mana* - No game has been released in the past fourteen years since its release has been able to captivate me and leave such a large impression as Secret of Mana, except...

*Secret of Evermore* - While not as captivating as Secret of Mana, its way of involving the player through atmosphere is amazing. I have yet to play any game that made me feel the same way.

I own a bunch of other consoles, but the SNES is the god of all consoles and the ONLY system I'll list in topics like this.


----------



## Jon L. (Aug 31, 2006)

I think I'll just list the best of the(my) best.

*MULTIPLAYER:*
_Nes_: Super Mario 3 (yeah lame I know, but it was fun)
_Snes_: Secret of Mana, Bomberman
_N64_: Goldeneye, damnit, Goldeneye! (Way too many hours on this one. Set weapons to proximity mines, one-hit kills, score unlimited, at the Facility (I think)... good times.) Also: Super Smash Brothers 64
_Gamecube_: Super Smash Brother: Melee
_Dreamcast_: Marvel vs. Capcom 1&2
_Xbox_: Halo (CTF, No shields, 50% health, human weapons, score to 5, no time limit. Trite 5 hour battles FTW.) Halo 2
*SINGLE PLAYER:*
_Nes_: Crystalis (I love this game so much <3. I need to play it again)
_Snes_: Super Metroid
_N64_: Legend of Zelda: Orcarina of Time & Majoras Mask, Goldeneye
_Gamecube_: Resident Evil 4, Metroid Prime (<--played both of these too much), Luigi's Mansion
_Genesis_: Comix Zone (it was a cool game but TOO DAMN HARD. I don't think I ever beat it), Vectorman
_Dreamcast_: Sonic Adventure
_Xbox_: Halo, *Breakdown*<--amazing(underrated IMO) game.
_Xbox 360_: *Condemned: Criminal Origins*<-- another awesome game, that reminds me of Breakdown, strangely enough. They're both First-person games that are a bit stand-alone in story (they're both head trips) and combat. Just make sure you have a good environment to play in.
_Playstation_: *Castlevania: Symphony of the Night*<--another biggy

There. I'm pretty sure I forgot _something_ but... it'll be ok.


----------



## Vegex (Sep 4, 2006)

Nes: Super Mario Bros. 3, Dragon Warrior I, III, IV.

Snes: Chrono Trigger, Dragon Quest V, VI.

PS1: Dragon Warrior VII, Castlevania: SOTN.

PS2: Dragon Quest VIII.


----------



## blackdragoon (Sep 4, 2006)

saints row. nuff said.


----------



## Suule (Sep 4, 2006)

PC:
Genesia
System Shock 2
Monkey Island Trilogy
Full Throttle
SiN
Hidden And Dangerous 1 & 2
Might and Magic 3-4-5
Dungeon Master 1 & 2
Eye Of Beholder 1 & 2 
Starcraft
Wing Commander 1-2-3-4
Final Fantasy VIII

SNES: 

Chrono Trigger 
Final Fantasy 6
StarFox 2
Breath Of Fire 1&2


GB:
Metroid II

GBC: 
Harvest Moon 3

GBA:
Golden Sun
Shining Force: Resurrection Of The Dark Dragon
Final Fantasy Tactics Advance
Advance Wars 2

Amiga:
Too many to mention...


----------



## angieness (Sep 4, 2006)

I fail and don't have any of the newer consoles

Nintendo:
Yoshi Cookie (come on it's addictive haha)
Megaman 2
Mario 3
Legend of Zelda

Super Nintendo:
Super Metroid
Secret of Mana 1 and 2 
Earthbound
Legend of Zelda Link to the Past
Final Fantasy 3
Super Mario World
Chrono Trigger
Donkey Kong Country
F-Zero
Star Fox
Illusion of Gaia

Genesis/32X/SegaCD:
Sonic 2
Sonic 3
Rocket Knight Adventures
Gunstar Heroes
Phantasy Star 4
Lunar Eternal Blue
Sonic CD

Gameboy:
Donkey Kong-the newer one with like a billion levels
Tetris
Pokemon Red/Blue

Game Gear:
Sonic 2 

Gameboy Advance:
Metroid Zero Mission
Mario and Luigi Super Star Saga
Metroid Fusion
Golden Sun
Boktai

Playstation:
Um Jammer Lammy
Final Fantasy 7
Metal Gear Solid
Silent Hill
Final Fantasy 9
Resident Evil 2

Dreamcast:
Sonic Adventure 2
Phantasy Star Online
Jet Grind Radio
Project Justice
Skies of Arcadia

Nintendo64:
Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time
Mario64
Star Fox 64

Saturn:
Panzer Dragoon

Don't think a system has been made that I've loved more than my Super Nintendo


----------



## tysla (Sep 4, 2006)

Wow, that's a lot of games.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Sep 6, 2006)

PS1:
1) Final Fantasy IX
2) Final Fantasy VII
3) Final Fantasy VI

PS2:
1) Kingdom Hearts II
2) Tomb Raider Legend
3) Radiata Stories

GameCube:

1)Metroid Prime
2) Metroid Prime 2
3) Super Smash Bros. Melee

PC:

1) World of Warcraft
2) Neverwinter Nights
3) Warcraft III


----------



## Arazante (Sep 7, 2006)

*Nintendo:*
Maniac Mansion 
Megaman
..and for some reason I used to have so much fun playing the Jaws game with my brother
Mario Brothers

*SNES:*
Chrono Trigger
Final Fantasy 3/6
Secret of Mana
Secret of Evermore
Battletoads and Double Dragon
Super Metroid
Yoshi's Island
Donkey Kong Country 1, 2, and 3

*N64:*
MarioKart
Banjo and Kazooie
Yoshi's Story

*DreamCast:*
Resident Evil 2,3, & CV
Shenmue
Marvel vs. Capcom

*Playstation 2:*
Run Like Hell
Resident Evil CV

*Gamecube:*
Resident Evil Remake
Resident Evil 0
Resident Evil 4
Super Smash Brothers
Metroid Prime 1 and 2
Final Fantasy X
Eternal Darkness

*PC:*
Warcraft games
World of Warcraft
The Sims series
Black & White 1 and 2
Rollercoaster Tycoon
Half Life series
Heroes of Might and Magic 2


----------



## AkumaSephitaro (Sep 8, 2006)

current favs: Legacy of Kain series and Devil May Cry ^^

I just own way too many games to remember all my favs -__-


----------

